# SS 10.03.18 - Enescu #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

George Enescu (1881 - 1955)*

Symphony No. 3 in C major, Op. 21

1. Moderato, un poco maestoso
2. Vivace ma non troppo
3. Lento ma non troppo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this weekend it's the first appearance of Romanian composer George Enescu with his third symphony. I'm not real familiar with Enescu. I've only heard bits and pieces, so I'm looking forward to giving this work a spin. I hope everyone will grab a recording and join in this week. I'll post a link to a YouTube clip for those who can't find a recording.

This is also the version I will be listening to:




Lawrence Foster/Orchestre National de Lyon & Choeur de chambre 'Les éléments'


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

You're putting up a string of really great works these past few weeks (and the Khachaturian! Ha!)

Enescu's a dude, wrote a very wonderful and moving opera in Oedipus, and with sincere apologies, I love his Romanian Rhapsody!

I'll be listening to Lawrence Forster, not a huge name in the world of conducting, but one of Enescu's greatest champions.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Going to give the version above a try
Something new again for this week. I shall browse through my streaming service for another version time permitting


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Haydn man - Rozhdestvensky is pretty good in all three Symphonies too, but I still prefer Foster. And there's a set out there direct from Bucharest, but I find them a bit joyless and stodgy.

Anyone know the Ondine recordings under Hannu Lintu? They look tempting......


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I'll be listening to this one, part of a six-CD set of Enescu's orchestral works.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll be listening to Rohdestvensky/BBC here.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll go for the Romanian National Radio Orchestra version conducted by Horia Andreescu


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Been a long time since last spinning , going with D Smith's choice.


----------



## kyjo (Jan 1, 2018)

Enescu's 3rd is an epic, visionary work that, although a bit too long for its material, contains several powerful passages, particularly the terrifying climax of the second movement. The work exudes a superheated, luxuriant atmosphere not dissimilar to Scriabin. The Rozhdestvensky recording on Chandos is superb.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

kyjo said:


> Enescu's 3rd is an epic, visionary work that, although a bit too long for its material, contains several powerful passages, particularly the terrifying climax of the second movement. The work exudes a superheated, luxuriant atmosphere not dissimilar to Scriabin. The Rozhdestvensky recording on Chandos is superb.


I was a long time ago I did spin it but I am glad it came up, gorgeous music indeed.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen Hannu Lintu & Tampere Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Sad to say my laptop gave up the ghost midweek - so I can’t participate this week.
I am posting this from my phone but can’t access Spotify to listen to a symphony I don’t have a disc of.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Not played this one in years but quite enjoyed it, especially the last movement. I have Rozhdestvensy's recording too but I don't like it at all.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An aurally beautiful work with lots of unusual harmonies and effective orchestration. But there was little that "stuck," at least on first hearing, and the seeming lack of a strong dramatic arc made me wonder just what the point was.

But then again, any work that brings in those wordless female voices near the end makes me itch.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

A great Symphony, is the only one I know of Enescu. Listening to this recording:


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

I listened to the youtube posting of Lawrence Foster/Orchestre National de Lyon & Choeur de chambre 'Les éléments'. I don't listen to Enescu often, but when I do, I always find it a pleasant and enjoyable experience.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Malx said:


> Sad to say my laptop gave up the ghost midweek - so I can't participate this week.
> I am posting this from my phone but can't access Spotify to listen to a symphony I don't have a disc of.


Sorry to hear about your laptop. I always see it as more of a week long event until the next Symphony is posted but I've seen people post weeks later to say they listened to it and whether they liked it or not so you're always welcome to revisit it :tiphat:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I found this version and gave it a try
Yes an enjoyable listen and as others have noted some interesting melodies, but perhaps not a great deal of dramatic impact. 
Not something I would return to frequently but that is just personal preference


----------

